# Australia - free delivery on Race Glaze wax



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

As I'm coming to Brisbane for Christmas (arriving 16/12), I am happy to ship via local postal system any Race Glaze wax for you.

Just purchase on-line at www.raceglaze.co.uk, and you will also get it net of VAT.

Due to weight/space I can't offer any other products with your order though.

MAKE SURE YOUR ORDER IS WITH US BY THE EVENING OF 13 DECEMBER (AUS TIME)

Race Glaze - going that extra 12,000 miles for you !!


----------

